

Ask HN: I've bought a domain for my city, any ideas on how to use it?  - needleme

Hello,<p>I&#x27;ve bought a domain similar to my city name in Italy<p>Vicenza -&gt; veecenza.com<p>I&#x27;m looking for ideas on how to use it and get some little money to fund my other real project.<p>I was thinking of using it for foreign users, maybe events but there&#x27;s already a tons of website.<p>What might be interesting for a tourist to find in such a website?<p>If you visit the website now you&#x27;ll find a couple of images and three links, just testing some themes, nothing serious.<p>Best!
Filippo
======
skram
I would talk to local businesses and the chamber of commerce to build
something that addresses pain points they have.

The domain is usually the easy part - content so you rank on search engines..
and more importantly, so people have a reason to visit the site in the first
place :)

